# ASA base units for 00811 and 00812 for commercial payers



## EllieAnn (Jul 16, 2018)

Can the ASA base units for 00811 and 00812 be raised to 5 units for commercial payers?

Per Anesthesia Guidelines on pg. xi in the RTV guide states 

Any procedure around the head, neck, or shoulder girdle, requiring field avoidance, or any procedure requiring a position other than supine or lithotomy, has a minimum Base Value of 5 regardless of any lesser base value assigned to such procedure in the body of the Relative Value Guide.

Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 16, 2018)

Most payers use CMS base and not ASA Base


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jan 8, 2020)

The ASA changed its guidance for field avoidance in 2019. It now states in part: "Whenever access to the airway is limited (e.g., field avoidance), the anesthesia work required may be substantially greater compared to the typical patient."
https://www.asahq.org/quality-and-p...s-include-anesthesia-time-and-field-avoidance
https://www.asahq.org/quality-and-p...s-include-anesthesia-time-and-field-avoidance


----------

